# Portable Cutting table



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Burns-Built said:


> I built the paulk 2 work bench and was considering building one out of 1/2" azek for exterior finish jobs. The azek would be about 350, that's the only downside.


This would compliment a Paulk setup nicely. I really like his new ultimate workstation he came up with. You could build this out of exterior mdo plywood and seal it. It would hold up well I believe.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

overanalyze said:


> This would compliment a Paulk setup nicely. I really like his new ultimate workstation he came up with. You could build this out of exterior mdo plywood and seal it. It would hold up well I believe.


MDO would probably be a good option.


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

overanalyze said:


> This would compliment a Paulk setup nicely. I really like his new ultimate workstation he came up with. You could build this out of exterior mdo plywood and seal it. It would hold up well I believe.


I know azek would stay flat and true, I would be worried about any wood outside, I would prob go with something like 2" holes though instead of 3/4", that would help me cut some weight


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Burns-Built said:


> I know azek would stay flat and true, I would be worried about any wood outside, I would prob go with something like 2" holes though instead of 3/4", that would help me cut some weight


I don't know how structural the Azek would be. If you build one out of Azek, post pics and let us know how it handles weight. I will say the design I have isn't real heavy especially with it breaking down into individual components. I wonder how well Advantech would hold up...I love it on our subfloors!


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Instead of the whole table I just made something that can be set on 2 horses. Interlocking 3/4" ply pcs 5" wide, easier to store in my truck. 3 pcs 7' long and 5 pcs 3' long


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

rrk said:


> Instead of the whole table I just made something that can be set on 2 horses. Interlocking 3/4" ply pcs 5" wide, easier to store in my truck. 3 pcs 7' long and 5 pcs 3' long


Nice! I would like to see pics. This setup isn't for everyone. I love using it for sheet breakdown. It stores my tracks flat, the vac rolls underneath, and when I am done it packs flat in the truck, van or shop.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Burns-Built said:


> I know azek would stay flat and true, I would be worried about any wood outside, I would prob go with something like 2" holes though instead of 3/4", that would help me cut some weight


I think the 3/4" holes are for the bench dogs to fit into:blink:


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

Burns-Built said:


> I built the paulk 2 work bench and was considering building one out of 1/2" azek for exterior finish jobs. The azek would be about 350, that's the only downside.


What do you think about the weight and flex in the heat good idea btw. I have mine sealed with Sherman Williams deckscapes flooring stuff. It's been rained on a few times. No problems but then our job sites are an small and don't usually have room for a work station.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

overanalyze said:


> This would compliment a Paulk setup nicely. I really like his new ultimate workstation he came up with. You could build this out of exterior mdo plywood and seal it. It would hold up well I believe.


I have Just got the plans. Looking at banging it out over the next cpl of weekends. On my other tables ive used sw deck scapes for flooring to seal out the rain. Only got Wet a cpl of times still looks good


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I think the 3/4" holes are for the bench dogs to fit into:blink:


Yeah for all you festool boys, I have a ts75 but nothing else yet, eventually I'll buy a kapex.

The two inch hole would be to clamp material and not just with festool clamps. 

As for stucture, if glued together it would be tough


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

The holes in my design are for clamps. Any quick grip or festool clamp will work. The one reason I went with my design over the Paulk was bulk and how much space it takes up when stored.. It seems rock solid but bulky. Anyone build his? How heavy are the pieces?


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

overanalyze said:


> Nice! I would like to see pics. This setup isn't for everyone. I love using it for sheet breakdown. It stores my tracks flat, the vac rolls underneath, and when I am done it packs flat in the truck, van or shop.


I would post them if I knew how, tried but I got error message " missing security token "


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

overanalyze said:


> I wonder how well Advantech would hold up...I love it on our subfloors!


Advantech holds up great outdoors. The glue just holds and holds, but like any wood, the exposed wood degrades over time. Paint it and you're good.


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

Advantech would be to heavy for a paulk style work bench. You would need 3 sheets. 1/2" azek May even be to heavy


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Burns-Built said:


> Advantech would be to heavy for a paulk style work bench. You would need 3 sheets. 1/2" azek May even be to heavy


I wasn't talking about it for the Paulk setup, but for my cutting table design.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Try again, takes up small space in my truck


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

This is a knock down small work table I made also, just fits snuggly together no screws


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

rrk said:


> This is a knock down small work table I made also, just fits snuggly together no screws


I like the little table!


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

rrk said:


> This is a knock down small work table I made also, just fits snuggly together no screws


Here is my 4'x4' version of my design


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Here is my next evolution of this table. I am working on an add on "mft" style top. Anyone that buys the plans will get this design sent out for free once I determine if it will work in reality. I want to build it first to work out any kinks.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

How would you attach the top to the bottom? Could just use indexing blocks under the top.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

rrk said:


> How would you attach the top to the bottom? Could just use indexing blocks under the top.


That's what I want to work out. I had a similar idea as well as some others. I hope to have some time this week to play with it.


----------



## mattrich (Oct 16, 2009)

overanalyze said:


> Here is my next evolution of this table. I am working on an add on "mft" style top. Anyone that buys the plans will get this design sent out for free once I determine if it will work in reality. I want to build it first to work out any kinks.


You're selling it? Good for you. What program did you use to draw it? CAD, Sketchup, other? Just curious.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

mattrich said:


> You're selling it? Good for you. What program did you use to draw it? CAD, Sketchup, other? Just curious.


Yeah...I spent some time and put together a detailed set on sketchup and then made a pdf packet up. I have got some decent feedback. I won't get rich, but it justifies the time spent putting it together.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Here is a table saw support I made to hang from my table. Now I have an 8' outfeed table too on site when needed.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice. How does the foam work as a spoils board?


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Morning Wood said:


> Nice. How does the foam work as a spoils board?


Thanks! It work pretty good. I am not using the table saw for ripping sheet goods. Thats what my track saw is for and it gets done on the foam. The table saw gets used for extension jambs, filllers, etc.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I made a similar cutting table. I added HDPE "feet" to protect the bottom of the plywood legs. 

Tom


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

tjbnwi said:


> I made a similar cutting table. I added HDPE "feet" to protect the bottom of the plywood legs.
> 
> Tom


Very cool Tom. I love the foot idea! How easy and quick is that to break down? Do you take it on site with you?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I built it to take on site. I've gotten to old to carry my torsion box table. The torsion box stays set up in the shop now. I can break it down or set it up in less than 4 minutes. I did everything tight when I first built it. It was a struggle to lock together. I ended up opening up the joints by a saw blade. Easy to set up now. Between concrete and damp lawns I figured I had to do something about the feet. The feet are held in place with 2 6mm dominos each. I used to build a new one of these out of scraps onsite, throw it away when the job was done. Figured I'd build one worth keeping. Tom


----------

